# Sasha Pavlovic



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

If he gets waived, which he most likely will, I think the Celtics should and will sign him asap. I doubt he will re-sign with the cavs, and there is no other better situation for him then the celtics. There are alot of Celtics fans thatt are screaming for Matt Barnes, but Danny Ainge is not interested in him, maybe Matt Barnes is looking for more money then the LLE, maybe Matt Barnes has some sort of behind the scenes attitude problems, maybe Ainge knows that Barnes wont be a good fit, who knows. But I would be thrilled to see Pavlovic in a Celtics uni. He was considered the best perimeter defender on that cavs team that made it to the nba finals, he can shoot the 3 and drive it to the hole, he's actually a really talented player that just lost his confidence and comfort in the cavs system.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

jayisthebest88 said:


> he's actually a really talented player that just lost his confidence and comfort in the cavs system.


Agreed


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sign me up.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

If he got waived sure, buts its not likely to happen


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Ehh, Pavlovic would get lost in the shuffle in Boston. He requires more minutes to be effective than either Cleveland or Boston have.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What minutes doesn't Boston have? We need a backup to Pierce. We currently do not have one (well, not any good ones).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

we dont have a heap of minutes, paul will still play around 32-34 a game

but yeh, id like to see someone come in who could play 15-20 minutes a night behind Ray and Paul (also using House and Walker depending on match ups and the score)


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Aren't we looking to limit Pierce's and Ray's minutes?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

We are, which is the primary reason that we shouldn't be discussing Pavlovic's Dog. He sucks.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

If Tony Allen can average almost 20 mins a game, then there are definitly 20-25 mins available for the right player. 

Sasha Pavlovic doesn't suck. To a person that is just looking at his stat line and has never watched him play, you could say his stats sucked, but his stats dont tell the whole story. He is a classic case of a player who just needs a change of scenery. Becaue of injuries and other factoes, for whatever reason he lost his confidence and spot on the rotation so he hasnt been the same player he was 2 years ago. However, last year he has shown enough flashes that I know his skills have not regressed and it is just a case of needing a new coach. 

One thing I really like about Pavlovic is his ability to finish around the rim. He is by no means an all star type player, but for what he can bring to thee table, he is one of the more attractive options out there.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

jayisthebest88 said:


> If Tony Allen can average almost 20 mins a game, then there are definitly 20-25 mins available for the right player.


Unfortunately that player isn't Pavlovic's Dog.



jayisthebest88 said:


> He is by no means an all star type player, but for what he can bring to thee table, he is one of the more attractive options out there.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Unfortunately that player isn't Pavlovic's Dog.


Why do you keep calling him "pavlovic's dog". I don't get it.


Do you have any other suggestions for a backup wing other then Matt Barnes?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i say heck no. sasha's a scrub. he's one of those negative impact players that phil insisted on playing. it just seem like he was hurting the lakers everytime he's out there.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

jayisthebest88 said:


> Do you have any other suggestions for a backup wing other then Matt Barnes?


Rodney Carney, Ime Udoka. Pretty much anyone but Jiri Welsch's less talented cousin.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

c_dog said:


> i say heck no. sasha's a scrub. he's one of those negative impact players that phil insisted on playing. it just seem like he was hurting the lakers everytime he's out there.



The Sasha you are thinking of is sasha vujacic, sasha pavlovic is a different player. 



Also, I like Ime Udoka, but Rodney Carney is just a raw as Bill Walker, It would be pointless to bring in Carney. 

Sasha Pavlovic has more talent than Jiri Welsch,


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Udoka, Barnes, Marquis Daniels, Jamario Moon (apparently we were looking into a s&t)


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> Udoka, Barnes, Marquis Daniels, Jamario Moon (apparently we were looking into a s&t)


Barnes doesn't seem to be on Danny Ainge's list, Marquis Daniels is ok but can't shoot the 3 and he wouldnt fit into the system IMO, Jamario Moon sign and trade is unlikely unless we trade away Glen Davis, I would only do this if we knew for sure we would lose big baby anyways but otherwise I wouldn't. Any restricted free agent is highly unlikely.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Avalanche said:


> Udoka, Barnes, Marquis Daniels, Jamario Moon (apparently we were looking into a s&t)


All of those guys can play defense, any of them would be a pretty good fit for the Celtics imo.


----------

